# Old Elvis Fink....



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Happy birthday bro! Sorry, just had to rub it in a little :rofl: I hope you and the fam have a great day


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

U shoulda seen him in Vegas Dave.... big ol grey beard and all  but I kid. It was great to meet u Doug and I hope u have a freakin awesome birthday! Maybe Earl should bring u a beer!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yep goin grey and everything! Happy Birthday man!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Happy birthday 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Happy b day bud!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Maybe Earl should bring u a beer!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm sure he's already got him trained to just that lol. :cheers: Happy Birthday Doug! Hope you have an awesome day.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Doug!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Happy B-Day Doug!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday. : )


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Crap!!!! I just now saw this thread!!!! I'm a little late, but thank you all very much for the "Old" Birthday wishes. :cheers:


----------

